# 72 heads



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys, a local guy has a set of 72 firebird heads from a 455.he wants 25 dollars for them. He says they are not cracked but need to be refurbished. Are they worth having?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Find out the number that's in the middle of the head right above the exhaust manifolds. They should be really good heads if they are what he says they are.
Check this:
Pontiac Cyl Head ID Information


----------

